# What classes are good as an employer



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

I am wondering about what High School classes would you look for as an employer? What classes do you think some one who want to get in to snow plowing should take? 
Thanks


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

It probably won't matter.


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

It depends what type of school. My high school gave basic normal hs classes all the way to college level courses that were given college level credits upon passing the final. There were also business management, computer applications, intro to business and accounting type classes as well as classes on starting and running a business


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

College ones... I've never seen or heard of anyone asking about HS classes to plow snow.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

WilliamOak;1205544 said:


> College ones... I've never seen or heard of anyone asking about HS classes to plow snow.


I was just wondering that to see what courses that would increase the chance of being hire over the next guy because I took a course that would benifit me.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe metals and shop classes. I think any type of experience and willingness to learn will be more to your benefit


----------



## wddorman (Sep 17, 2010)

Any auto shop classes( in case your equipment brakes down in the field), some science to understand freezing and the different substances used to prevent it, Any type of business or marketing classes to keep track of your finances, Also any classes that involve small engines and or hydraulics.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

....I would take Business Classes, Marketing Classes, Psychology classes to learn to deal with employees...Plus, Auto repair and Metal Shop...:salute:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Lucfw;1205465 said:


> I am wondering about what High School classes would you look for as an employer? What classes do you think some one who want to get in to snow plowing should take?
> Thanks


Well, it's too bad they can't teach common sense!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Lucfw;1205465 said:


> I am wondering about what High School classes would you look for as an employer? What classes do you think some one who want to get in to snow plowing should take?
> Thanks


From an employer stand point here is what I look for.....Generally, first off, you need to be a team player, decent personality. I look for someone who will get along and listen to others without getting defensive and be decent with customer's. Experience is always a good thing. Also, someone who can and will be able to be there when you need them (dependable), and not be afraid to put in long hours and work. I bet I've interviewed at least 500 people in 4-5 years for plowing and sidewalk guys. Out of that number, I bet 20 were worth anything. I got lucky this year, I hired 4 subs and they all are working out great, better than the employee's (I HAD!) and so far my main employee is my sidewalk foreman and his help is good so far. In a nut shell, its just being a good listener and being able to do good work or at least grasp the concept at first then progress.


----------



## John from OH (Mar 16, 2000)

It's not so much classes, (although we do look at grades as they are somewhat indicative of how much effort you are willing to put forth, doesn't have to be straight A's, but D's and F's won't get you anywhere), it's what activities are you in. Learning team work, how to get along with others, and following instructions are important. Extra activities also show motivation in that you put in the time and effort to stick with a sport or a club instead of sitting at home in front of the TV or computer. Previous employment with a good work history also gets noticed.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

*Mr. Hand......Best Teacher Ever*..Thumbs Up


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks everone who answers, Now what about some one who is working on your eqeupment? or oporation it? what classes/ certifices would you want them to have?


----------

